# Moose CWMU



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I am getting a bit wigged out as to what I should do this year. I have 17 points going into the draw this year and odds are, I will draw a tag in most units and I dont want to screw up my once in a lifetime hunt.
Here is my question, do I continue to put in for the Wasatch or should I go with a CWMU.
I know some of the CWMUs have moose but your odds of killing a mature bull are not real good.
What I am hoping for help with is if any one has hunted or has talked with people that have hunted places like Skull Crack or Weber Florence for example.
Help!!!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

DO NOT BLOW 17 points on any CWMU.............period.


----------



## fire4j15 (Nov 13, 2010)

gunplay said:


> I am getting a bit wigged out as to what I should do this year. I have 17 points going into the draw this year and odds are, I will draw a tag in most units and I dont want to screw up my once in a lifetime hunt.
> Here is my question, do I continue to put in for the Wasatch or should I go with a CWMU.
> I know some of the CWMUs have moose but your odds of killing a mature bull are not real good.
> What I am hoping for help with is if any one has hunted or has talked with people that have hunted places like Skull Crack or Weber Florence for example.
> ...


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

keep on the wasatch if it were me anyway


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## VAPOR (Feb 2, 2009)

MAN with that deal, I would go Wasatch. I would only do CWMU the first 10 years just to maybe luck out and kill a below avg bull. After that wait for the Wasatch 44 incher HAHA. I drew a moose CWMU last year with 9 points and took a below avg bull but that was ok because that was my expectations for only having 8 points but 17 says Wasatch all over it. GOOD LUCK. The best thing about drawing early you can start on your next OIL draw.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

i would apply for a decent tag and draw it as soon as you can. you never know what tomorrow might bring and the future hunting opportunities in utah are not as promised as they once were. if you apply for the right CWMU, it can be an awesome hunting experience. i had a bull moose permit for the Cedar Canyon CWMU a few years ago. i saw lots of moose and many mature bulls. i ended up harvesting a very respectable 45" bull on the 2nd day of my hunt. i wouldnt do it any other way or change the experience/outcome if i could. it was a great experience and the operators of that property were great to work with. do some research and ask around. nothing is ever a guaranteed hunt.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. I'm still on edge but will look into several options.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I think you should blow, I mean use your 17 once in a lifetime points on a CWMU. :twisted:


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

yeap it would be a waste of time doing deseret on a fully guided one on one hunt everyone knows there are no moose on deseret total waste of time. :shock: :shock:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's the problem with Deseret moose,,
1 public permit,,,,,,,= Zero bonus tags...

550+ applicants,,,,,,This means 17 bonus points are almost worthless.

Ya, you might win the lottery, But your basically buying one more point....


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

If your looking to kill a big bull, stick with the area that you know. According to the age numbers from the DWR, the wasatch is not the unit that you want. You have enough point to draw what you want, so go with the area that you know is best for your ability. If you draw the wasatch and need help let me know. Thats all I see. I have been watching two big bulls for the last 3 years, but by the time my wife draws the tag they will die of old age. If you want we can trade for 12 elk points and 10 goat points...........good deal for you 22 points for 17


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sitting on 15 Bullwinkle points and studying every angle,,,

Killing a bull moose with my bow has been a long time goal..
The problem is , the Wasatch is still 5 years or so out with 15..

I could probably draw either East canyon units, or Morgan/south rich this year,
OR a 50/50 shot at Kamas , Chalk creek or Ogden.....

And ya, I've looked into several CWMUs,,,,,,,,There's a couple that will just give me the key.
I'm not interested at all unless I can do it myself and just have my wife and kids help pack it out..

I've been studying this moose stuff pretty hard.. _(O)_


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Goofy is right on the Deseret and that is why it hasn't been a consideration.
dark cloud, a Shiras moose has been on my wish list for 30 years now at thats why I have the points I have so any pointers and help would be appreciated for sure.


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

The DWR data on the age of bulls harvested from public land and CWMU moose units is revealing and contains a number of surprises. I think you'll find a number of CWMUs that consistently rank with the better public land units. The question is whether those units have two public tags (and hence one bonus tag) in the year you want to draw.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> DO NOT BLOW 17 points on any CWMU.............period.


+1


----------



## Boulderhunter (Nov 19, 2007)

P.M. sent


----------



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

There are several CWMUs that have great moose hunting or shall I say just as good as our public units. The only downside to the CWMU moose tag that I can see is the unit size as compared to a public one. Now let me speak my truth on what we have came to call a public hunter vrs a private and I have grown to hate the term public hunter!! Were all guests of the ranch paying or not. As an operator you have one hell of a lot of presure knowing this guest just used all his points on your unit and he will never draw another Utah moose tag again in his life time. Now the other side of the coin you have another guest spend 8-14000$ on a moose and he intrusts you to give it your 100% and assist him in every way you can. I have had as many as 4 guides working at one time on a paying guest and a draw guest to insure there dream became real!!! and this year I watched a paying guest and a draw guest both in tears as there dream came true. One other thing both of my draw guests killed larger moose then did the paying guest. Happy hunting to all and have a happy new yr


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

i have had the pleasure of hunting with you on one of your cwmus and for one can attest that you have a very well run program keep up the good work huntco


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

> Here's the problem with Deseret moose,,
> 1 public permit,,,,,,,= Zero bonus tags...


So if a unit only has one permit, that permit is open to any applicant, not the applicant(s) with the highest points? I've heard this before, but have never even been able to confirm it. I even called the DWR and got different answers from different people.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Absoluty,,,100%.
If there is only 1 permit,,,,,,It gos to the open draw for every applicant....


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. I'm still struggling with the decision but at this point I am staying with the Wasatch.


----------



## sigboy66 (Nov 8, 2010)

I drew out this last year on the Sharp Mountain CWMU Unit with 6 points. I shot a respectable 43" shiras. I paid the operator for a guide service only cost me a few hundred bucks. Like you did I not want to screw it up. The trouble I see with most CWMU units is there is no pre-season scouting so its hard to tell what you are going to get. So I opted to pay a guide. The guide I talked to prior to the hunt said the previous year he guided the CWMU guy on the same Unit and he shot a 48" shiras the year prior (not the same guy who guided me). I am not too concerned about keeping the place secret as my Moose hunting days in Utah are over. I probably could have held out for something bigger as I had 4 more days of hunting, but after seeing nothing but barely legal bulls to shoot, and it being 9 degrees, and being the most impatient person I know, I opted to shoot the first respectable bull we came accross. I opted to do the CWMU units for Moose as the odds were better for drawing a moose tag on with only 6 points. With 17 points you have a good shot on where ever you choose to put in for. Not to change the subject but what would be considerred the average sized bull?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

AF CYN said:


> > Here's the problem with Deseret moose,,
> > 1 public permit,,,,,,,= Zero bonus tags...
> 
> 
> So if a unit only has one permit, that permit is open to any applicant, not the applicant(s) with the highest points? I've heard this before, but have never even been able to confirm it. I even called the DWR and got different answers from different people.


Yep it's true and you can find the smoking gun here:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggam ... esults.pdf

Look at any drawing with 1 permit and you will see that only regular permits (lottery permits) were given and 0 bonus permits were issued.

In fact look at hunt 27-419 (Premium Limited Entry Elk on the Pauns) on page 244 and you will see that a variety of point holders applied up to 14 points but the tag went to someone with 0 points.


----------



## 3point (Nov 8, 2008)

I think he would be 17 times more likely to draw then an applicant with 1 point, but still the odds are not in his favor.


----------

